# Can Implantation Bleeding be late or is it Breakthrough Bleeding?



## Lane Kent (Mar 4, 2010)

I had my egg collection 3 weeks ago today so technically I am 5 weeks pregnant today.  I had two Embryos implanted on the 15th March but as I have had no blood work done we have no indication how many have actually implanted as we don't know the HCG levels.  The pregnancy has been confirmed by my GP Practice through a urine test.

I am in a slight panic though.  I wonder if implanation bleeding can occur late?  Never had it before.  However at midnight last night I went to the loo for the last time before going to sleep.  Forgive the TMI.  There was nothing on my knickers but as I wiped there was light pink.  Well as you can imagine I majorly panicked.  I went 4 or 5 times more before going to sleep after that.  Knicker checking, even peeing in a pot.  But saw nothing untoward.  There was a tiny spot of blood at around 2am again when I wiped but not on the knickers.  However there was nothing in the next two trips after that so I fell asleep and thought I'd see what morning brought.

Today, again there has been absolutely nothing on the knickers but occasionally and only occasionly there is slight brown gunk when I wipe - a bit like the end of a period.  I haven't called anybody because I am not bleeding, and there is no flow.  It is exactly like I've seen the implantation bleed description to be?  Only thing is it would be a little late for that?  Therefore I am wondering if it might be something else I've read called "Breakthrough Bleeding"?  It occurs about the time you should of had your period as your menstrual cycle hormones are still trying to work in the background despite your pregnancy?

It is a pain it being Easter as I wouldn't hesitate to ring someone, and ask but with it being emergency Doctor's etc, I don't feel it is right to do so at this stage unless it gets worse.  It isn't as if it is all the time.

I wondered if it could be delayed Implantation Bleeding from a Prostap Injection?  As I suffer from migraines I couldn't take the pill so I had a Prostap injection on the 8th Feb to down regulate.  I had a second Prostap injection on the 8th March just in case I ovulated before they got chance to get mature follicles.  I was assured that the Pregnyl 10,000 mui I had 2 days later would counteract Prostap which it certainly did regarding ovulation.  Now that 8th March injection should be coming out of my system now so I wondered if that could of held up the Implantation bleed?

Pain and cramp wise, I had a lot of pain following my egg collection, then on the 24th March that started to settle down and was concentrated in the pubic bone/pelvic area.  That has not ceased but the GP and the hospital are not concerned.  I had nausea kick in about the same time as the pelvic pain which I seem to have a mild form of between midnight and 6pm daily.  The flavours in food seem richer and stronger.  I have a Labrador nose at the best of times so no change there.  I have little twinges in my breast and I am weeing a lot.  

All things considered though, the symptoms could all be down to the drugs and they are still mild. 

Many thanks for any help anyone can give me?

Thank you again.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

some women do experience bits of bleeding in pregnancy without any actual reason for it. However, if you have any further, you do need to see someone. It sounds
more hopeful now as it's brown, so it's old blood, there is a chance that it could be a bit
of an old implantation bleed.  See how things go over the weekend and don't hesitate to ring either the emergency gp or nhs direct,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Lane Kent (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you for your comments, it and a few other people offline have eased my mind.

I did have to call the Out Of Hours Doctors last night at 10pm when I had a small leakage of fresh blood on my knickers.  Sorry for the TMI.  It was only a tiny amount, like a minor finger cut, but it was enough to panic me.  As it was Easter and my symptoms weren't severe and there really isn't a lot they can do, they wanted me to leave it overnight and see what the morning brought.  I asked if I could be beginning to miscarry one of the embryos but he said not necessarily.

Touch wood there was nothing else over night, not even the pink/browny stuff and there has been nothing more in my knickers.  However after doing my pesserie today there was a lot of brown and at times slightly pink gunk when I wipe.  Throughout the day there has been varying amounts of gunk, from practically nothing to a noticable bit.  Touch wood nothing on the knickers though.  It is only when I go to the toilet.

I rang the Out Of Hours Doctor again at about 5pm.  As it is Easter, and my symptoms haven't got any worse ie severe cramping or evidence of a blood flow, he didn't think I would be able to get a scan until my GP could organise it after the holidays.  He did say to ring again if I got worried

Our dog went missing in the park tonight with my husband, he was eventually found but I just hope the shock hasn't done anything?  I guess as long as I don't have a flow of (fresh) blood I just have to sit tight and try not to worry.  

Many Thanks!


----------

